# Atrial appendage thrombus icd-9



## skeeley (Jun 30, 2011)

I have a diagnosis of atrial appendage thrombus.  Is this considered atrial or cardiac thrombus when you get dx?  Patient was also dx with 425.4 Cardiomyopathy.  Please give some insight on this.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Kimmers (Jun 30, 2011)

When I used coding software and chose the tree atrial/ appendage clot/no procedures it comes up with 429.89


----------

